# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education > Teachers & Professors >  What content do you recommence for a 2h introduction class with 8-12yo ?

## Jean-Marie

Hi everyone,

I am preparing a 2 h introduction workshop with kids aged from 8 to 12, and I am looking for some feedback and interesting idea on what content to put at the agenda of this first 3d printing session.

here is what I was thinking of:
-a quick introduction to manufacturing usage, saying that things don't always have to be bought and can also be made, and that it can be fun to do that,
-a first manipulation to the basic tooling of the software I am using,
-a first case with a prepared Minecraft figurine (will this interest girls ??). I think that with such a use case, kids will see that they can make something fun easily. At the end I want to provide them with a standard figurine I will have printed for each of them,

Then I hesitate between :
-a second use case, rather useful, and so also targeting parents to show them the Interest : a pencil case, a jewels box for girls,
-a free design session, I am scared it leads to a mess..

maybe be I can also do both.

is it how you usually process ?
Do you think it is doable in terms of time ? 
do you think the use cases are well selected in terms of attractivity for kids this age ?

thks for your feedback!

jean-marie

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

I think your problem is time. It will depend on your resources, how many computers and how many printers and what software you were intending to use. Minecraft is of course a good bet for interest but I do not know the sex ratio of users. 

There are some interesting tools out there. For 3D modeling there is an online sculpting portal or though we have never tried to produce a model from it.

One thing that we found was 3D printed CO2 cars but this may be slightly advanced. The main thing I would think is for them to see the printer in action so that they can see how it is building up a model and to give them the opportunity to work with a simple 3D modelling suite.

----------


## Jean-Marie

Thank you for your return iDig !

I've found the document on the CO2 cars very interesting as it gathers many subjects and not just 3D printing.

As you said time was a constraint for the workshop - so I built up a 1h30min' workshop with a clear objective : to design and print a Minecraft figurine.

I used 3dSlash software, a free CAD tool that uses cubes of different sizes to introduce 3D modeling and make them design the figurines.

I have tested this case last week with 11 kids (9 girls) and it was a fair success.Kids really had fun and liked it. Without 3d printer I pre-printed the figurines and let them customize them with pens. I also showed a video of a printer running to show them what it was, which they understood fairly well.

For those interested I have made a document with 3dSlash which explains what we did and which provides the files we used in the workshop. You can find it here on slideshare.

Feel free to give feedback on this if you test it. Also if you have any other good ideas of cases and tools for kids, please let me know.

JM

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

I liked you lesson idea, I have posted the link on our social media accounts (the links should be below our name). Looks great, Kids are crazy for minecraft. I liked the 3Dslash portal as well. Looks like a great classroom resource. I think we will include it on our website, maybe on our guide to 3D printing software page.

----------


## truly_bent

- That 3Dslash app looks ideal for kids. In fact it looks like so much fun i downloaded it myself to give it a try. 
- If you had a very small printer running during part of the presentation, it might help the kids to visualize the process. Probably not necessary, but might generate a bit more excitement. The printer wouldn't have to finish the part necessarily.
- You could try to find local printing services, through 3Dhubs, Makexyz, or Sourcemake to help the kids get their models printed after the workshop.

I wish i could offer something more, but it looks from your slideshow that you have the situation well thought out. 

Best of luck.

----------


## Bassna

A cool program/website they could start out with 3D modeling would be www.tinkercad.com

----------


## curious aardvark

juat pint the figure hollow at 0.3 and you'd be surprised just what you can get made in 2 hours :-)

I can knock out  a 2inch highstanford bunny in 20 minutes. 

If they see the model in the presentation actually made, that will have real impact. 

Sounds like a fun lesson :-)

Other things that print real quick include: 
Name based keyrings
customised drinks coasters
stanford bunny (doesn't need supports) 
supermarket trolley tokens -  these are my standard giveaway, I've got it down to about 0.3 pence cost per token. 

basically keep it hollow and low res.

----------

